
The Social Ties Between Autism and Schizophrenia - mcone
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-social-ties-between-autism-and-schizophrenia/
======
Powerofmene
It is actually very likely that an individual with a diagnosis involving the
central nervous system or brain disorder or injury involving sensory
processing will have an axis diagnosis of some form of mental illness. It is
common for an individual with intellectual disabilities to also have a
diagnosis of autisim, OCD, ADHD, etc.

It is sometimes very difficult to determine which disorder or diagnosis
occupies Axis I or Axis II. While generally not that important, it can be very
important when it comes to obtaining limited supply governmental waiver
programs and clinical trials.

